# Is Psyllium Husk safe to take during pregnancy?



## DesertRose (May 5, 2006)

I take Fybogel (ispagula husk ) to relieve constipation caused by one of my BP medications (Doxazosin). These have been prescribed by my GP and approved by my consultant. However, I've run out of my sachets. I have bought a big tub of Phyllium husks from my health food store that is cheaper than a prescription charge, but I'm not sure if it's the same thing. It looks and tastes the same but doing research on the internet hasn't helped me. Do you know if  it's the same and if it's OK to take?
Many thanks for your response,
Desert


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I think it is the same stuff, however you are entitled to free prescriptions in the UK in pregnancy and until baby is one year old.  Go to your gp for a prescription and ask him for FW8 form whilst you are there and make sure he signs it!  Take px to pharmacy and take your notes if you have not got the FW8 form with you and they should issue px free.

Good luck

Jan


----------

